# Harbor Freight X2 mini mill table binding.....Need Help Please!



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 11, 2019)

I purchased an X2 mini mill a while back that according to the original owner (guy i bought it from) there was something wrong with the ways/Gib bearing surfaces because of how the table would bind at either end of travel no matter how he tried to adjust things.... so I finally got around to looking at it and I found the ways and gib surfaces to be fine and I found the Problem to be the way the tables left/right feed screw is not supported in any way on the left side.  This allows things to bind regardless of where the table is within its travel limits.

 Is this how your mill came or am i missing a part?
If my mill is whole has anyone come up with a fix to support the the lead screw they would like to share?  
Thanks for your time and help.


----------

